# Buying Ecstasy Online?



## BeginnerGrowOp (Apr 28, 2011)

Not sure if you would consider MDMA a flat out hallucinatory substance but does anybody know a *reliable* site where I could buy pure MDMA online? I mean it was easy for multiple seeds to be delivered.

I'm just not trying to pay $40 a fucking pill... no sir


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 28, 2011)

good luck finding people on here willing to talk to a stranger about that kinda stuff... i asked the same question about mail order marijuana and heard nothin but crickets and the same advise im giving you


----------



## LsdgotAholdofMe (Apr 28, 2011)

dial 9-1-1 and tell them what your looking for, I am sure they can help you out


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 28, 2011)

finding a legit online vendor for mdma seems next to impossible, even for a well connected rc geek ... i'm sure that there are some out there, but i wouldn't risk giving any of them my $$$ and get nothing in return..
and christ, $40 / pill?? where in the world do you live at?? i remember back when i used to do a lot of e, pills used to go for about $20 / $25 a pop, depending on who you were getting them from, and from what i hear recently around here, you should be able to pick up e pills for like under $10 a piece nowadays... i'm not sure as i haven't bought any in ages, but i would never spend forty for a pill either.
i'd look for a solid connection with someone local where you could wheel and deal and actually know that your not going to get beat for your hard earned cash.. just my two cents though..


----------



## hiddenidentity (Apr 28, 2011)

I cant believe you pay $40 a pill, what kind of shit is that? Someone is bustin your fuckin head man. I pay $5 (If I buy 100 at a time) otherwise I can get them from anyone else for $10.


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Apr 28, 2011)

you guys have to pay for E 

But really hit up a club in any major city


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 29, 2011)

What ... *ecstasy .... You say ... ?

*[video=youtube;HMUD46Bmhsw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMUD46Bmhsw[/video]

Never heard of it ... must be something exotic !!


----------



## RJS631 (Apr 29, 2011)

there out there but im not saying any names on here just search youll most likely fine one and $40 a pill is crazy i pay $10 a pill here


----------



## lambofgod (Apr 29, 2011)

hahaha I remember when I was 17 and paid $4 a pill!!!!!!!!!....I would have never paid $10..let alone $40....I hear they go around here now for $35. I'll never do it again tho...I believe molly should only be used for those who are SERIOUSLY ill.

I also remember when acid was free...or .50c...damn near next to nothing....

as Bob Dylan's the times they Are A-Changin rings out in the back of my head.........


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 30, 2011)

YO OP .... listen to the lyrics Girl !!



[video=youtube;sX9DgavXiN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sX9DgavXiN4&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## canndo (Apr 30, 2011)

Wait a minute. Why NOT a $40 pill of X? I've seen people complaining about $30 for a decent dose of LSD. Let's look at return on your dollar here. If the X is pure and if it is a decent dose, you get what? 6 hours of intense enjoyment. Try going out to a nice restaraunt with a bottle of wine for that. I get about 2 hours of entertainment for what $15 bucks if I want to go to the movies. Some of you folks likely pay $40 or $50 or $60 dollars for an eighth of herb (though I suspect most are growing so they don't have to). I gladly pay $20 for a cigar that lasts about an hour. People are paying who knows what for Oxy and it only lasts a few hours. Blow? People aren't complaining about $70 a gram for half assed swag powder? Why would someone complain about the price of a quality, long lasting high as though it were dish soap or toilet paper?


----------



## midwest reefer (Apr 30, 2011)

Here Here canndo!!! Way to put things into perspective...


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

you can get any drug you wont from the net delivered to ya door in the post, just gotta no where to look lol


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 30, 2011)

he was asking where to look


sambo020482 said:


> you can get any drug you wont from the net delivered to ya door in the post, just gotta no where to look lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

mystifiedbongs said:


> he was asking where to look


would you post up the links on a public board???


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 30, 2011)

would you be willing to pm the op with info? if not i dont know how you can help him


sambo020482 said:


> would you post up the links on a public board???


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

mystifiedbongs said:


> would you be willing to pm the op with info? if not i dont know how you can help him


well lol that was the hint in the post m8 lol


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 30, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> well lol that was the hint in the post m8 lol


Good man _*sambo020482*_

That is a huge hint as well !!

*mystifiedbongs* ... you should know better by now ... (as I look at your post-count)
not to tease the trolls with hollow hopes.

No disrespect to OP .... but before he puts at least 500 posts .... he is _the boogieman_ !
Also consider that even MJ seeds are not allowed to be traded here.
And you want ... what ?

Have a good day.


----------



## heir proctor (Apr 30, 2011)

You need to search the "deeper" parts of the internet to find such sources. A link would do you no good without knowing how to access it. 

"Estimates based on extrapolations from a study done at University of California, Berkeley in the year 2000, speculate that the deep Web consists of about 91,000 terabytes. By contrast, the surface Web (which is easily reached by search engines) is about 167 terabytes." 

What is seen cannot be unseen. Proceed with caution.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

red or blue pill lmao


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 30, 2011)

Dude ... really .... the red and blue pills have nothing to do with MDMA .... that drug will only make you want to '*hug things*' !

The *Red pill* is something else ...
The *Blue pill* is something else still ...

FYI


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

dunno bout hugs i was thinking of going into a matrix lol


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 30, 2011)

Ya ... you are looking in the wrong direction .... if you seek Matrix !
To get there ... you must first learn to _*dis·as·so·ci·ate*_ _*
*_as ... not to *shit your pants* ... once you get there.


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 30, 2011)

lol ok mouth closed before i "go missing"

good luck to the op


----------



## Sk306 (Apr 30, 2011)

Danm E is expensive.. I've never touched the stuff and i can get it for 2.50-4 a pill here lmao. Goodluck op, doubt you will find it though, better to find it locally.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 30, 2011)

Sk306 said:


> Danm E is expensive.. I've never touched the stuff and i can get it for 2.50-4 a pill here lmao. Goodluck op, doubt you will find it though, better to find it locally.


So you suspect it is E cause someone tells you !!



There is E's for 50 cents a pill ..... unfortunately .... there is only % 15 of mdma in them .... U dig ??


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 30, 2011)

I know exactly where to get some


www.getyourleperchaunfairydustynow.edu


... I think it's ran by a 9th grade chemistry teacher... Not quite sure though.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 30, 2011)

Ya ... so if you wanna get off .... try to spend around a 10 er ... and it just might work !!
But U gotta eat it first ...
Ps. Watch out for dancing Bugs !!!



[video=youtube;OzxxIhC9Skk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzxxIhC9Skk[/video]


----------



## Sk306 (May 3, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> So you suspect it is E cause someone tells you !!
> 
> 
> 
> There is E's for 50 cents a pill ..... unfortunately .... there is only % 15 of mdma in them .... U dig ??


 True, usually the people telling me i somewhat trust, but yeah i can also get pure MDMA here, i would probably do that if anything.


----------



## HumbleGro (May 6, 2011)

BeginnerGrowOp said:


> Not sure if you would consider MDMA a flat out hallucinatory substance but does anybody know a *reliable* site where I could buy pure MDMA online? I mean it was easy for multiple seeds to be delivered.
> 
> I'm just not trying to pay $40 a fucking pill... no sir


Best word is to go to a regional music festival, or appropriate music bar/club, socialize, get throwed, find the vibe. In the mean time, look around there are peoples out there doing this online. I am the well connected, yet, hard to find RC geek mentioned earlier. I have def been where you been, and seen the things you have seen, sir. Good luck, BeginnerGrowOp,


----------



## puffntuff (May 6, 2011)

I pay 7$ a pill so $40 is getting your head cracked. I get 6 of em for $40


----------



## Skuxx (May 6, 2011)

People still buy pressed pills? But the crystal/powder form has been so common for the past few years.... And it's sooo much cheaper than pills. Win Win. Plus you can always tell it's real by the smell and taste. Pills you never friggin know unless you test them.

If you seriously can't find it, then you haven't looked hard enough.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 6, 2011)

BeginnerGrowOp said:


> Not sure if you would consider MDMA a flat out hallucinatory substance but does anybody know a *reliable* site where I could buy pure MDMA online? I mean it was easy for multiple seeds to be delivered.
> 
> I'm just not trying to pay $40 a fucking pill... no sir


Not trying to peer into your small window of security, but where sir do you reside that you're requested to put up 2 twenties for a single pill of ecstasy 

Each pill better be packed up with 300mg's of extremely high quality Dutch MDMA


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 6, 2011)

Skuxx said:


> People still buy pressed pills? But the crystal/powder form has been so common for the past few years.... And it's sooo much cheaper than pills. Win Win. Plus you can always tell it's real by the smell and taste. Pills you never friggin know unless you test them.
> 
> If you seriously can't find it, then you haven't looked hard enough.


Fine Cristal is what I'm talking about good sir 

Like opening a big pack of black licorice, let the luscious smell sink in!


----------



## megachems (Jul 22, 2013)

I sell mdma pills 120 mg. PM who is iterested


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 22, 2013)

Silkroad,raves,festivals,gay cruise lines,walter whites basement...all viable sources for mdma..and cheep!


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 22, 2013)

Sadly Walt never made MDMA.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 22, 2013)

Or lsd.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 22, 2013)

Edit....:'(


----------



## canndo (Jul 22, 2013)

Look for a country where MDMA is legal, make sure the country is advanced enough to have a decent pharmaceutical infrastructure (it can make it's own major precursors in country), then find sites emanating from that country and you will have your source.


----------



## canndo (Jul 22, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Sadly Walt never made MDMA.


I still take issue with Walt's choice of product. Does a few percentage points of purity really make him the only game in town. He could have made about anything and he chose something that any clown could put together. Pure MDMA might have made him more money, Acid would not have had to have been shipped in chicken batter (or whatever that was) and with his methods, he could have made only a few huge runs and stopped having to go from cook to cook. Hell, if he was that good he could have designed something himself.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 23, 2013)

The show departs from reality to make it a good story. The fact is that meth would never have made it to the end user in its uncut form like that.


----------



## obama8mychikin (Apr 21, 2015)

THE ONLY SECURE, TRUST WORTHY WAY IS THROUGH THE DARKNET, U HAVE TO HAVE T.O.R. AND P.G.P. KEYS, BITCOIN WALLET, THEY SELL THEM THERE, PURE POWDERS, PILLS, U NAME IT ITS ON THE DARKWEB..... INCLUDING HITMEN..... BE VERY CAREFUL PLAYING AROUND THE DARKWEB...... NOT A NICE PLACE.


----------



## CCCmints (Apr 21, 2015)

obama8mychikin said:


> THE ONLY SECURE, TRUST WORTHY WAY IS THROUGH THE DARKNET, U HAVE TO HAVE T.O.R. AND P.G.P. KEYS, BITCOIN WALLET, THEY SELL THEM THERE, PURE POWDERS, PILLS, U NAME IT ITS ON THE DARKWEB..... INCLUDING HITMEN..... BE VERY CAREFUL PLAYING AROUND THE DARKWEB...... NOT A NICE PLACE.


hitmen lol


----------



## CC Dobbs (Apr 21, 2015)

BeginnerGrowOp said:


> Not sure if you would consider MDMA a flat out hallucinatory substance but does anybody know a *reliable* site where I could buy pure MDMA online? I mean it was easy for multiple seeds to be delivered.
> 
> I'm just not trying to pay $40 a fucking pill... no sir


Ask for Uncle Buck and he'll set you up with his friend Rand who will ship you anything you can think of.


----------



## xxMissxx (Apr 21, 2015)

I really want some pills............ none about these days........... if only I still lived in Amsterdam......... I wouldn't be having these issues..............


----------



## obama8mychikin (Apr 21, 2015)

IF 


CCCmints said:


> hitmen lol


U LIKE I CAN GIVE U THE ONION LINK


----------



## obama8mychikin (Apr 21, 2015)

xxMissxx said:


> I really want some pills............ none about these days........... if only I still lived in Amsterdam......... I wouldn't be having these issues..............


There where I said they were, just be careful in there, u can view shit that'll screw your head up


----------



## obama8mychikin (Apr 21, 2015)

It'sUOTE="xxMissxx, post: 11525886, member: 825336"]I really want some pills............ none about these days........... if only I still lived in Amsterdam......... I wouldn't be having these issues.............. 



[/QUOTE]
It's called walking the darknet..... I have done it for years, it's the underbelly of the internet. You can find ANYTHING in there... u can see ANYTHING in there. I was FRIENDS with a vendor at one time that donated medication in there. You cannot use an ordinary browser to get in, can and will not post any of the onions on here you have to find them (uncensored hidden wiki)...... hint, hint, and the one that thinks its a joke in there.......lmao it's called unfriendly solution.... google it..... BE CAREFUL IN THERE. .. PICS OF THINGS THAT XAN GET U LOCKED UP FOR A LOOOOOOOOOOONG TIME


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 28, 2015)

obama8mychikin said:


> There where I said they were, just be careful in there, u can view shit that'll screw your head up


Nothing on their that bad unless you go out of the way to find child porn go to a drug site they don't got anything too bad. But I swear the DMT I bought was a knock-off chemical cause it barely did shit very mild hallucinations so MDMA your gonna want to test that shit but you can order a small amount and get more later after you test the shit.


----------



## rob333 (Apr 28, 2015)

BeginnerGrowOp said:


> Not sure if you would consider MDMA a flat out hallucinatory substance but does anybody know a *reliable* site where I could buy pure MDMA online? I mean it was easy for multiple seeds to be delivered.
> 
> I'm just not trying to pay $40 a fucking pill... no sir


u sir are a dickhead


----------



## obama8mychikin (Apr 29, 2015)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Nothing on their that bad unless you go out of the way to find child porn go to a drug site they don't got anything too bad. But I swear the DMT I bought was a knock-off chemical cause it barely did shit very mild hallucinations so MDMA your gonna want to test that shit but you can order a small amount and get more later after you test the shit.


GOTTA KNOW WHERE TO LOOK, HUNDREDS OF MARKETS ON THERE, I'VE PURCHASED ALOT AND ITS BEEN 85% AND ABOVE. NINTENDOS, SUPER MANS, UPS, LEGOS.......ETC ANY STAMP U WONT MOSTLY.


----------



## Big Trees (Apr 29, 2015)

all about the reps and reviews baby... just like the legal markets: Buyer Beware


----------



## AZgreenthumb (Apr 29, 2015)

Here is a list of all the currently active dark net markets just for the record agora is the best market out there right now
http://www.deepdotweb.com/2013/10/28/updated-llist-of-hidden-marketplaces-tor-i2p/


----------



## DrunkenRampage (Apr 30, 2015)

if agora is the best one, why is the most poorly rated?


----------



## obama8mychikin (Apr 30, 2015)

DrunkenRampage said:


> if agora is the best one, why is the most poorly rated?


Try darknetmarkets.org


----------



## Noinch (Apr 30, 2015)

Personally I haven't had any problems with agora, it's all just about finding a good vendor


----------



## obama8mychikin (Apr 30, 2015)

Noinch said:


> Personally I havent had any problems with agora, it's all just about finding a good vendor


YEA..... WATCH ABRAXIS MARKET, ITS ACCUSED OF LEAKING YOUR IP ADDRESS. ALSO COVER YOUR PHONES CAMERA, AND STAY AWAY FROM MR.NICE GUYS HES ACCUSED OF BEING PART OF EVOLUTIONS EXIT SCAM. BTW..... WANNA SEE SOME CREEPY SHIT????? TRY SHAE ST.JOHNS WEBPAGE....LMAO


----------



## AZgreenthumb (Apr 30, 2015)

DrunkenRampage said:


> if agora is the best one, why is the most poorly rated?


Clearly you did not look hard enough it says right underneath it top rated and recommended market place I saw several other markets that were rated lower obviously you have never used the dark net install tor browser and go check out agora for yourself they are currently the largest marketplace operating.


----------



## DrunkenRampage (Apr 30, 2015)

AZgreenthumb said:


> Clearly you did not look hard enough it says right underneath it top rated and recommended market place I saw several other markets that were rated lower obviously you have never used the dark net install tor browser and go check out agora for yourself they are currently the largest marketplace operating.


nope, never used it before, thats gonna change though. getting tor browser....


----------

